# La Petite Boite



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 14, 2021)

I gave this one a French name as tribute to Corinne Masiero's protest at the Cesar Awards ceremony in Paris.

It's pretty easy to build a Complex OD (Friedman Small Box) on a Dirty Sanchez board.  I'll eventually paint this, but I had to show it off as soon as it was done.



 



Sounds great, it's like a little sister to the Brown Betty.  I don't miss the TIGHT control.  I have the gain trimmer set to where the gain would be in the Complex OD.


----------



## peccary (Mar 14, 2021)

Lookin' good as usual, Chuck!


----------



## Barry (Mar 14, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks great, so clean.
Just a question, why do you have the ground soldered to 2 points on the input jack.

*And I think you meant "La Petite Boite". As a name, it "La Boite Petite" would still work, but makes for weird syntax (sorry to get all languages on you  ).
**And also, you'll need to paint it with blood splatters!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 14, 2021)

The input jack is a shorting jack.  When nothing is plugged in, the tip contact is connected to that 3rd contact.  By grounding that 3rd contact, the input is grounded when nothing is plugged in.  Practically every amp is wired that way.  Many production pedals are wired that way too.

* Given that French isn't even my 2nd language, I defer to anyone who knows what they're talking about.  In any language.

** Or a donkey suit.  The irony was not lost on me; she was presenting the award for Best Costume and her costume (all 3 layers of it) managed to upstage the winner!


----------



## giovanni (Apr 2, 2021)

Just curious, why is grounding the input good practice? Is it to avoid oscillations when the guitar is not connected?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 2, 2021)

Oscillations are possible, hum and radio interference are more likely.


----------



## renatofuza (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi Chuck! Can I do this on the Dirty Sanchez side of my Thermionic Deluxe? If yes, could you please tell what needs to be changed? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 26, 2021)

Can you read a schematic?


----------



## fig (Apr 26, 2021)

I missed this one. Very nice! Hi Ho silver mica, away!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for the tip inside _La Petite Boite_ that turns the jack ...


----------

